# Shenanigans or not? Need your input



## Ali G (9 Sep 2007)

http://www.rebuildyourvision.com/

It sounds too good to be true...or is it? I'd like to stay optimistic, but does this really work?

Discuss.


----------



## old medic (9 Sep 2007)

No.
And that site wants money for something that was published in the 1920's.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_Vision_Improvement


----------



## Strike (9 Sep 2007)

Here are some replies from another forum...

http://www.pprune.org/forums/showthread.php?t=204448


----------

